# More turnings



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well been busy with orders. Have made 14 more business card holders and 13 more seam rippers. They have been selling pretty well. The seam rippers on the right in the picture are ones I bought at Wal-Mart and are selling the fastest. I get $14.50 for them. I can make about 4 a hour. The others are a woodcraft kit and take some time to get right. The O rings that fit on the ripper part are really tight and sometimes you can't get them to seat in the handle without a whole lot of pressure. So I took some 220 grit wrapped on a dowel while on the lathe and let it spin. When I get them to a point where they will push in I stop and then use a gun cleaning cotton swap with white rouge on it to polish it. Seems to do the trick but a pain since they should work to begin with. The business card holders are the second batch and seem to be selling pretty well. Pretty easy to make and can do 3 a hour. I made another dozen pill and toothpick key chain holders. Forgot to take a picture before they left.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I see that you have come out of retirement, Bernie.........ROTFL.

But it is better than having to go out to work?

It is great to see your work and realize that your hobby can work for you..

I can picture Harry , looking.....thinking.....


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Business cards Holders! I thought that they were little Deck Chairs for the Bird House's front porch. After all the birds need a place to recline while they have an after work beer. Neville


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks guys. James I can hear the gears turning in Harry's mind. Neville that is a thought. lol 

It has been a busy time but so far I am enjoying it. I had two friends that retired the same time I did. Both had no hobbies. They are both gone. I talked with Burt's wife and she said his strongest muscle was his thumb from running the remote. So I vowed I would not go down that road. I wanted something to keep me busy.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

BernieW said:


> The seam rippers on the right in the picture are ones I bought at Wal-Mart and are selling the fastest. I get $14.50 for them. I can make about 4 a hour. The others are a woodcraft kit and take some time to get right. The O rings that fit on the ripper part are really tight and sometimes you can't get them to seat in the handle without a whole lot of pressure. So I took some 220 grit wrapped on a dowel while on the lathe and let it spin. When I get them to a point where they will push in I stop and then use a gun cleaning cotton swap with white rouge on it to polish it. Seems to do the trick but a pain since they should work to begin with.


Bernie,

I had not even thought of using a standard seam ripper and turning a fancy handle for them, that's a great idea and Wal-Mart should always have them in stock.

I'm with you as far as the Woodcraft kits, they should work right and you should not have to rework them before use.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Mike. That was my thought. Not a big, big deal but does slow the process down quite a bit. Here is the tutorial for the ones from Walmart. I contacted him and he put a pdf tutorial together. Works slick and I can do about 4 a hour. So selling them at $14.50 less cost of seam ripper $1.37 makes it about $52 a hour and they do sell pretty well around here anyway.

Tutorial for Seam Rippers - International Association of Penturners


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

BernieW said:


> Thanks guys. James I can hear the gears turning in Harry's mind. Neville that is a thought. lol
> 
> It has been a busy time but so far I am enjoying it. I had two friends that retired the same time I did. Both had no hobbies. They are both gone. I talked with Burt's wife and she said his strongest muscle was his thumb from running the remote. So I vowed I would not go down that road. I wanted something to keep me busy.


You and James know me so well! Whilst I don't sell anything that I make, what we don't keep are given as presents, not withstanding that I really am inclined to attempt both of your projects Bernie. Hopefully the shocking cold that Marlene and I have had for the past two weeks will be over by early next week and I'll crank up the lathe and try to make a hole in the boxes of wood for turning that I'v recently been given, this on top of the large supply in my wood shed, all given to me over the past couple of years. It great to have so many good friends. So as not to let members who have been following my routing projects think that I'm now only turning, I can assure them that I have several new routing projects in the pipeline.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Harry. I posted a tutorial on the seam rippers and hopefully it works. You two get over those colds. Not fun. Good to hear from you.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I saw that too thank you Bernie.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Bernie,

Thanks for the link for the tutorial on turning the seam rippers using the readily available parts.

I will leave a thank you for the original poster as well.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Congratulations, Bernie.

The selling rate of your nice turnings are bigger that the production rate. No time for pictures? That´s a big issue.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks again. Yes Alexis it is a problem at times. A lot of times I just get them done and they are there to pick the turnings up. So I forget to get a quick pic's.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Your welcome Harry and Mike.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Wow Bernie!!! Love those seam rippers! (Being a quilter, and loving wood... ) WOW. Okay you're really making me want a lathe at this point, buddy lol

Beautiful work!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> Wow Bernie!!! Love those seam rippers! (Being a quilter, and loving wood... ) WOW. Okay you're really making me want a lathe at this point, buddy lol
> 
> Beautiful work!


Don't look into the light, Barb, don't look into the light.......ROTFL. (look what happened to Harry)........


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> Don't look into the light, Barb, don't look into the light.......ROTFL. (look what happened to Harry)........


ROFL James! Actually, I've been given a set of cutters for the lathe, and have been invited to take lessons. SO want to do it, but my schedule since mom moved in hasn't permitted me to do any of my *own* wood projects, let alone take lessons. Still have a picture frame to cut that I designed for my daughter to put a vacation picture in. Gonna be sweet, if I can ever get to it.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Barb had the same issue when my dad came here but you need to stop and smell the roses every now and then.:lol:


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

BernieW said:


> Barb had the same issue when my dad came here but you need to stop and smell the roses every now and then.:lol:


I will, Bernie, soon as I have a place to work again... too far to even lug all my stuff to Beastie like I was doing before the move; need to get him runnin and moved closer to us.


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

Wow! They all look great and very attractive. Gorgeous woods and amazing finish. No wonder they sell well. Congrats Bernie!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks. I appreciate it.


----------

